# Shared Egg Scheme Part 4......



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

New home ladies 

Goodluck and loads of  to all

Happy Chatting


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Olive  thanks for the new home 

Kerry xx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

hi everyone

Sorry it's been a week but I've been very poorly. Since ec my body went a bit do lally as over stimed. Still had ET last wednesday so test a week today.  To be honnest I felt so awful last week (could barely move) that I can't see it working this time for me but I'm still holding on to a little ray of hope.

I had 18 eggs- 9 each. 4 of mine fertilised, 2 good ones put back (one 4 cell, one 5 cell?).  Fin gers crossed!

Kerri- Great news!


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

quick update from me


2ww is driving me  .  Since monday have been spotting with brownish blood (tmi sorry) and got period pains on monday as well but haven't actually started yet, so i'm hoping its all a good sign as i only usually get the pains on the day i start.  Testing on day 18 which is monday but i'm tempted to do it on sunday in case its a   at least i can get used to the idea a bit before i have to face work and hundreds of questions on the playground on monday.  And if its a   i can run screaming round the house that bit earlier.

I don't suppose doing the test on day 17 will be too early will it? most people seem to test on day 14.



  to u all 


Sam

XX


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Just wanted to say good luck girlies xxxx Got back from hols this morning feel knackered already from all the washing. Ordered my drugs today and they will arrive on monday and hopefully followed a few days later by AF then start DR. Congrats Kerry !!! So pleased we will be cycling together xxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

well it looks like a bfn for us  my test was -ve today but the sample i used was mid day and very very pale ie. not very concentrated.  Still need to do one on mon 1st thing in the morning but not holding out any hope of any change.  

thanks for the support 

Sam

XXX


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Good luck for the test tomorrow, it may still be too early hun xxx Fingers crossed you get a BFP  xx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

morning girls 

 is coming today i think, brown spotting turned to red last night and after the -ve yesterday i think i can safely say its over. cried so much last night blaming my stupid body for not working properly and wondering why everything was going ok till i got hold of them.  Bit more rational this morning and realise i did everything i could and there was probably something that went wrong while they were developing but it still hurts.  So much for pineapple lol.

Spotting overnight was brown again   but is a bit of both this morning so am expecting to come on any minute.

oh well hopefully will be able to go again as soon as clinic will let us, i think we will feel better knowing its not the end and we are getting back on the rollercoaster.  Still have to do my official test on mon morning and ring clinic but at least i will have dealt with the emotions by then and wont bawl down the phone.  There is one thing at least i am bang on 2 weeks from et if i come on today.


good luck to everyone still to test and congrats to all who had a dream come true.   to everyone who didn't this time around - we might be on the next 2ww together.

love

Sam

XXX


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Claire welcome back hope you had a great time got my drugs today so im all ready for when af comes 

sam sorry to read your news hun hope its turns out well for you we are all still here to support you hun  

Linds sorry to hear you have not been well hun good luck for test date 

for all of us who are still cycling or about to start    

Kerry xxx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi kerry i am on nights at the moment so wont be around much over the weekend. My drugs arrive on monday, scary isnt it! Have you got loads of stuff then?? Went for the menopu in the end so hubby doesnt have to inject me lol! Hopefully about a week today af will arrive!!

Sam so sorry to hear it hasnt worked hun, i know its no consolation but they reckon next time you have an even better chance of it working statistically, i know this doesnt help now though . xxx

xx clare


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Claire to put it bluntley i came out the chemist with a carrier bag lol never done that before its not loads though im also using menopur aswell theres the same things again lol

ive had a bit of a problem getting the needles and syringes though gp didnt have a clue neither did the chemist but i wasnt defeated rang clinic and there only £10 threw them 

will catch up with you soon hun 

Kerry xx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

good luck kerry i will keep looking out for your progress.

i did my test this morning and it was the expected   for us i am just waiting for the hospital to ring so i can give them my results i want to know when we can start again and when our audit meeting is.

fingers crossed for the rest of you



love

Sam

xxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Sam    so sorry hun glads you want to get back to it though hun  hope your ok 

Kerry xxx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

so sorry hun about your bfn . I think you have to wait 3 periods before trying again but sure clinic can advise about this xx take care


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

I got a BFP this morning!!!

Still can't believe it!! Oh my gosh!!! Is this a dream?


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

congrats linds so pleased for you hun xxxxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

congratulations linds thats brilliant news hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


love

sam

xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Linds well done


on your      


really pleased for you 

Kerry xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Sam - only just managed to log on , sorry to hear about your  
masses of  to your and your dp


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Linds -  on your  heres to a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks guys!  It hasn't really sunk in yet and I dont think it will until the 6 week scan. Fingers crossed all will be ok XX

I hope many more BFP will follow.

Love ya.


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Linds id imagine it  must be hard to believe hun 

i was due to start af yesterday but it didnt turn up it has today though so i am now offically d/r thank god doing my first injection in 20 mins time good luck to us all 

Kerry xx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi everyone!!!  Geat news Kerry, well iam a day behind you hun. AF arrived overnight so doing my first dr injection today at 6pm!! DR scan booked for day after you hun xxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

well done hun  hope we can stay near each other cycling 

Kerry xx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Good luck both of you!


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi linds thanks for that how are you doing?
kerry


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

hiya girls just wanted to wish you luck xxxx

kerry - sorry not been in touch for a while but been sooooo busy with work , but trying to "watch " your progress hope its all going well and youve not too many bruises   
send my love to the boys 
caron xxx


----------



## Rice cake (Aug 31, 2004)

I am on an egg donation list and wondered whether ICSI is normaly done as an add on and so making an egg donation cycle even dearer (about a grand dearer) than 1st appears.

Reason being I don't need it on cycles with my own eggs but wondered that they will think ICSI is advisable on a shared egg cycle perhaps due to there being less eggs going round due to the share  than there is with a cycle with my own eggs


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Yes, it is normally done as an add on,  but only if you need it for your own treatment, e.g. if your dh sperm count is low etc.  I don't think this is normally done as standard anyway? 
I think this is the question you are asking  are you a recipient of an egg sharing scheme then  
hth anyway,
Helen


----------



## Rice cake (Aug 31, 2004)

Yes I'm on the list as a recipient.
My husband has good sperm and we don't need ICSI on that score.I only thought we may need it if on an egg hare there are not many eggs knocking around to share between me and my donor


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

I would imagine you wouldn't need ICSI then coz I think if the sperm is good you would have about the same fertilisation rate as with ICSI.....maybe even better
Good luck with your treatment and hope you get lots of lovely eggs!  when I shared my eggs, the recipient had the opportunity to have 8 eggs (as I made 16 eggs), but they decided to have only 5...
Check with your clinic anyway just to make sure.
Helen x


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Just a thought but wondered helen why your recipient only chose to have 5 eggs and not all eight


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

To be honest, I haven't got a clue, but I wanted to experiment with my eggs and do half with IVF and half with ICSI, but the embryologist wasn't happy doing this with only 8 eggs and she didn't think the IVF ones would fertilise (which they didn't) but she came back to me and said the recipient is happy to only have 5 eggs, which would give me more... so it could have been that the embryologist had a chat with them and told them my situation 
Anyway, it left me with 11 eggs, 1 was too immature, and they used ICSI on 5, and normal IVF on the other 5...  All the IVF ones didn't fertilise, but luckily 3 out of the 5 ICSI ones fertilised...  I had 2 embies put back in, and then 8 and a half months later came my son   and at least we know now to go with ICSI next time...  (dh's sperm count etc is fine, but he tested + for MAR antibody).

Helen x


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Hi everyone

Is it OK to join in on this thread?
I am about to start my second egg sharing cycle, and should be DR now.
However, after taking the pill for 3 weeks I was told that I had not ben matched with a recipient (I have a feeling they forgot all about me) and to come off the pill for 7 days and start another 3 weeks again on Tuesday.
Very upset about the delay as I had really geared myself up for it.
Also, I am sure there are loads of possible recipients out there I could be helping.

Anyway, I guess I will just have to wait and see.

 to all those with BFP   to all those with BFN and   to those in the process.

Dissyissy xxx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi dissy, i cant beleive they havent matched you yet hun!!! When my results were back i was matched the day after!!! Hope they get you sorted out soon xxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Dissy  thought you may have been matched by now hun i was matched in a day aswell although i wasnt told till 2 days after fingers crossed for you hun 

Kerry xxxx


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi can i also join this thread i am currently awaiting af and then will start d/r on day 21 this will be my 7th cycle egg sharing.
Again our clinic matched us straight away with receipient. Going for blastocysts this time hopefully fingers crossed.
Hope you girls who are already d/r are feeling ok

jue jue 2


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Jue Jue 

welcome to the thread good luck with your cycle and hope AF hurrys up for you hun 

Kerry xxx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Thanks Clare / Kerry - I don't understand how these things work.
when I called the first time, they said the recipient they had lined me up with had not confirmed yet.
And now they are saying we will find out whether the recipient wants to go ahead on Monday or not.
Surely if the recipent was not sure they would find someone else who was keen?
Getting really fed up.
Its not like I can try naturally either, I am on the pill!
Welcome jue jue. Gosh, 7 egg shares. I really admire you for going through the rollercoaster so many times.


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Dissy   hun i bet you are fed up aswell i know that at my clinic they get 24 hours to decide but all clinics are different 

Kerry xxx


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Hiya All  

I was wondering if I could join your group here as well, because hopefully (fingers crossed!!) I will be joining the egg sharing scheme at The Lister, as long as every thing goes well during my consultation on Thursday !! 

Anyway I have a quick question and I wonder if anyone could help me. The last few weeks I have been trying to find out as much info about my family medical history as possible, and have come across a few illnesses that my mum has suffered with over the years. Now I was wondering if there was any way if I could find out which illnesses are acceptable(i.e safe from there being any worry of being passed to a donor child) and not classed as inherited and which ones will bar me totally from being considered. I am really confused by how they look at this area of things

I guess I am just being over cautious because I am worried about going for my consulation and then being turned down, where as I would like to be able to at least have an idea as to if they are gonna say no before I go !!! 

Anyway good luck   to all you lovely ladies who are cycling right now

Lots of love

Sarah xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi Sarah,

I done the egg sharing scheme at the Lister too back in 2003... they are good there 
I think the main illnesses they are concerned about is hereditory (not sure this is spelt)...  they look for things like Cystic Fibroses, sickle cell, chromosomal ones....  I don't think general illnesses that happen to us all are really taken into account.  If your concerned though, maybe you could ring them up on Monday and ask one of the IVF nurses about the illnesses concerned....  But I'm sure you've got nothing to worry about.
Anyway...  best of luck with it..... let us know how you go.

Helen


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Hiya Helen 

Thanks for your reply, that has put my mind at rest a bit, my mum has suffered from Kidney stones and arthritis in the past, and I have no idea of whether things like that can be passed on or not, but I will be sure to ask them when I speak to them on Thursday  

And so far The Lister have been more then helpful, and I haven't even met them face to face yet. I have my first consulation with Marie Wren on Thursday, and to say I am nervous is an understatement. I know I have no need to worry, but I just get my knickers in a twist over things like this especially over all of the questions they are gonna ask me !!! 

Will you be going back to The Lister if and when you plan on TTC #2  *Please tell me to shut up if I am being too nosey* 

Hope to talk to you again

Sarah xx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hi sarah

I have an allergy to certain general anesthetics which can be hereditory and is passed via the females and i was accepted to egg share no problem, i was worried about that one.

good luck in your treatment

love

Sam


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Hiya Sam 

Thanks or the info  

I know I am just worrying over nothing, but thats just me I just can't help myself !!! 

Take care, and good luck !!! 

Sarah xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi Sarah,

That's fine!  you ask as many questions as you like.  I would love to go back to the Lister again for my next attempt, but I'm a bit worried about the journey there as we live in the furthest bit of Kent :-(, and going into London with my ds in tow would not be much fun.   I think I'll be going to the SEFC in Tonbridge Wells for my next go... However strangely enough, I am currently waiting for an operation for a big kidney stone that I have got.   Once I've got that sorted out I'll be on my way - I've already got the NHS updating some of my blood results for me in preperation. 
They do say that kidney stones can run in families, but as they're such a common thing to get, it should make no difference to you being accepted.....  and I can't see a problem with arthritis either, so I'm sure your be fine.
I think I had Marie Wren do my EC and ET...  If it's the lady I am thinking of, she is very nice....  though I did see a man at my first consulatation who I never saw again (sorry Im terrible with names).
Anyway..  best of luck...
please feel free to email me or msn messenger me if you have any more questions.
Helen xx  [email protected]


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Hiya Helen 

Thanks for the reply 

My sympathies are with you for having kidney stones !!! 

I have sent you an I/M in response 

Take care and speak to you soon 

Sarah xxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hi there just an update on me 

We finally got to speak to hospital since they had their audit meeting on our last cycle.  They have said we can egg share again (thank goodness) but are changing the drugs from menapur to gonal F and i'll be having 3 ampules of that so just got to wait for my next af and then i can ring so they can match me with another recipient on the cycle after that so its looking like end of august beginning of september start as long as af doesn't play silly b***ers lol.

well hope you are all doing ok.

love

Sam

xxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Sam thanks for updating us hun fingers crossed for you 

its great news 

Kerry xx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Sam - that is good news about starting again End of August

Just called the Lister again. They still have not matched me! I am so p1ssed off, I am on the 2nd month of pill taking and I have decided that I will give it to the end of this course of pills and if nothing is happening I am coming off the Egg Sharing scheme.

It's a shame because I know there are loads of ladies out there i could possibly help but I just can't wait forever. 

Has anyone else had any similar problems?

I just don't get it, I thought there were loads of ladies on the waiting list, I certainly didn't have this issue last time.

Sorry to rant and rave, I am just so fed up.


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

That is rather strange, I to thought they were crying out for donor's at the moment 

I am going to the Lister tomorrow so I will ask them about that 

Hope they match you up really soon *dissyissy* 

Sarah xx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Midnightaction - good luck for your appointment today. Be prepared for a lot of blood tests!!!
I don't understand it either about matching me. It is driving me mad now with the delay.
I never had this problem last time.
Starting to get very annoyed


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hope you dont mind me joining you as i am going to be going through eggshare in august.have my nurse appt.on the 9th to pick up grugs for d/r and then start on the 23rd with ec booked for 19th septanyway good luck to everyone and hope to chat soon.


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Hi tweetie
Welcome to the egg shre board!
Is this your first eggshare?
You must be very excited to be starting!


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Hiya everyone

Just a quick post to say I have just gotten back from the Lister from my first consultation, and they have said that as long as all of my blood tests results come back clear then I can join the Egg share scheme !!! 

They did ask me to go away and have a long think about it, and to maybe consider just doing IUI first before I do any IVF, so DP and I are gonna have a long hard think about it over the weekend and then as soon as our results come back we are gonna make our final descision about how we are gonna proceed. 

I am sooo excited about finally getting started, if all goes to plan then I hope to start my first cycle in Jan !!

*dissyissy* they did mention to me that it may take a little bit of time to match me up as well, it must be because we are both so unique........well thats what I like to tell myself !!! 

Sarah xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi dissy sorry to hear your still not matched hun  really must be a strain on you now 

tweetie welcome to the board hun and good luck 

midnight action (sarah) glad your appointment well sure bloods will be fine hun good luck 

Kerry xxx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Hi Kerry - yes, I am getting so stressed about it. I really don't know what the hold up is. Feels like I have been waiting forever to start.

Sarah - congrats, that is brilliant news. Who was your appointment with? I am sure all the results will be clear. How come you aere cycling so late?


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

My appointment was with Dr Wren, but as well as her I saw soooo many other people as well !!!  

Got all my screening blood tests back today and they are all clear (Thank Goodness !!! ) so all I am waiting for now is the results of my FSH/LH tests (which I only had done yesterday, so hopefully will be back by next week ) and then I will have everything sorted !!! 

Myself and DP want to wait until new year, so it's the start of a new working year, so I can take as much holiday as I need to, to go for treatment. But anyway by the time I wait for my 3mth HIV re-test, and then get matched with a recipient, it's gonna be almost Jan by then anyway !!! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

DISSY:- I really am sorry they are messing about this time i hope monday brings some good news for you 

Sarah:- Glad bloods are all fine  hun good luck 


as for me have scan this thurs to see if ive d/regged hopefully i have a recipient has aswell 
my DP sister had her baby today not seen her yet as i have a cold so will have to wait 

Kerry xxx


----------



## mandao (May 20, 2005)

Hello ladies,

It's been a while since I posted on here as mainly been on the cycle buddies and donor thread, but I hope everyone is keeping well.

Yesterday I had my EC and had produced 12, so a round half dozen each. This am got the call from clinic to say 5 had fertilised and ET is early tomorrow (all our appts have been first thing, which is good as we meet a lot of rush hour traffic, but DH and i are knackered!!!!!!!!). I am soo excited but dreading the  

Anyway just offloading a little - After the EC I mentioned to DH that I hoped our recipient was happy and he murmured he expected so and then when we got the call this morning I said I wondered how recipient's had done to which he said (not nastily)"That's not our concern". I know it isn't but I would really love to know, even though I know this is not possible - has anybody else felt like this? 

I frequently ponder this, needing donor sperm ourselves, I know what it is like to need someone's help and I just hope she has been as fortunate as us. Even though there are no guarantees it is nice to had reached this far successfully.

Also are there any recipients on this thread - I have also been wondering how much information you received from clinics during the process, ie at what stage are you told how many follicles/eggs etc. I can only imagine but that would be the hardest part for me as a recipient, the not knowing as it happened - or do you?

Ah well, sorry for rambling it must be the hormones... If anyone has any answers I'd be grateful.

Best wishes and hugs to all
Amanda xx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi ladies thanks for the welcome.this will be my third eggshare(ivf).i am so excited and feel really positive about this next cycle so watch this space.good luck to everyone else aswell


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Amanda - you have done fantastically well. Hope ET today goes really well and you have enough left for frosties. So pleased for you.
I must admit sometimes I wonder how the recipient gets on, and whether the cycle goes well for them or not. Your DH is right though, it isn't our concern, and sometimes it is best not thinking about it. Still I too would be interested in hear from a recipients POV.


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Mandy well done girl really pleased for you good luck for the 2 ww   

dissy any news yet 

tweetie how are you ??

Kerry xx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Hi Kerry - no news yet. Getting extremely fustrated at the situation. I just left another msg at clinic (I am sure they are getting really annoyed at me ringing all the time)

How is the DR going? Have you managed to shake off that blasted cold? Congrats on your neice/nephew!!! You must be dying to see them.


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Dissy 

sorry to hear no news yet  i wouldnt even bother if there getting fed up with  ringing you are there for a reason so keep ringing hun.

dp sister had a baby girl hun  cold is clearing just more of a cough than anything now but cant wait to see little one 

As for the down regging it going well scan on thursday side affects are more or less gone which is great 

kerry xxx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

God luck for Thursday! You must be so excited!
Are you sniffing or injecting?

I do worry about getting up the nurses backs as we depend on them so heavily during tx. However, I know they will tell me if there is any news but can't help thinking if I keep ringing they won't forget I exist! Bit of a dilemna


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi everyone

I'm on day 5 of down reg now and AF came on Saturday. Its going ok except I've had loads of hot flushes and I still hate the taste of that stuff!  

I've just spoken to the Lister and my first scan is on Thursday, so hopefully it will go as smoothly as last time and I will be able to start stimming then too.

Baby dust to all - sorry for no personals atm.

Claire xx


----------



## Rice cake (Aug 31, 2004)

Amanda

I was told that now that donor anonymity has gone donor's  can ask if the recipient got pregnant but I don't know about the other stages.


----------



## mandao (May 20, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Just to quickly say ET this am and 2 embies safely onboard - now the dreaded 2ww. Dr had to poke around a little as at first the catheter ended up in my scar tissue from caesarean - nice! Got there eventually so just trying to take i easy (which is easier said than done with an energetic, heavy 2yr old!).

Little disappointed (well lots really) to be told that the other 3 embies had too much fragmentation and they weren't worth freezing as wouldn't survive the thaw...ah well, fingers croseed for these two potentials!

Also, after posting on here the other day I went on HFEA site and was reading up on donors. Apparently they firstly tell you to ask your clinic if your recipient was successful, I am at Care, Manchester and they have already stated they do not tell donors anything. After this however, you are entitled to approach the hfea and after verification they will tell you if any children, year and sex, were born from your donation. Guess this is something to bear in mind depending on how much you really want to know.

Hugs and best wishes to all,
Amanda xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Amanda good luck for your 2 ww hun didnt realise your at care manchester i am there too who are you under 

Claire good luck hun i have ther hot flushes too there a bit of a pain arent they but hopefully it will all be worth it 

Kerry xx


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi everyone

Scan was fine today, lining nice and thin and ovaries ok. So I have started stimming now and just did my first one. Very, very,very glad to be on half-dose sniffs at last!

Next scan is on Wednesday.

Will do personals tomorrow - totally shattered after a very long day in London.

Babydust to all

Claire xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi claire great news 

i had same thing today lining nice and thin im a stimmy to isnt the needle alot thicker ouch lol 

Kerry xx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Hello fellow sharers.
This thread has been very quiet!
Hope everyone is well, where are we all at?

Well, they finally found me a recipient.
Unfortunately her cycle is of sync with mine, so I have to come off the pill for a week and then go back on it for 2/3 weeks.
Means I have been on the pill for 3 mths and waiting to start since March, but hey ho.
At least I can start now, all things going well I should be DR at the end of the month.

Amanda, well done on the ET, and good luck for the 2ww.
Kerry where abouts are you in the treatment


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Dissy 

finally some good news hun at least your on your way    


Im stimming at mo hun started 4th august so im a stimmy     went for a scan on thursday just gone 

right side 7 follies ranging from 11mm to 17mm 

left side 3 follies 15mm but a lot of smaller ones so hoping there growing n ow  nurse said im responding well as id only had 6 injections so have another scan tomorrow morning to see how there getting on 

Kerry xx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi there girls, well went to clinic and got dr drugs to start on the 23rd so full steam ahead. ec is scheduled for 19th sept i am so excited.

goodluck to everyone else going through the ups and downs at the mo.  

weldone dissydissy it will be full steam for you now hey.fingers crossed for you hun.

i must remember to come in more often as i couldnt keep up with all the posts and thanks for the welcome girls.takecare


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Hi Tweetie, it is exciting I know. Keep us all posted on your progress

Keery - you must be coning to the end of stimming now. How many eggs now? When is EC booked?

Not long til I start, fingers crossed on the 30th!!!


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Dissy i have EC tomorrow hun have to be there at 10:30am 
did trigger last night    

i had 17 follies at last scan omg lol

Kerry x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Goodluck for ec kerry!! 

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

New home this way .................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=34981.new#new


----------

